# 150 Gallon Set Up and Paint



## DiveMedMD (Dec 10, 2013)

Hey folks. New here and relatively new to fishkeeping. I started with a 10 gallon planted tank about 6 months ago, then a 55 gallon 3 months ago and now getting my 150 going. I have dreamed about a 150 gallon tank for many years and this hobby is addicting. Gotta keep getting larger and/or more complicated set up's.

This particular tank is a 150 gallon tank and will be running a Fluval FX6 and who knows what else. I'm just in the set up and planning stage now.

I had a lot of questions about painting tanks and coupled with the resources here and just giving it a try the tank turned out pretty decent. I went to Dulux paints and picked up a midnight blue (all latex paints these days). I used a compressed foam roller and applied 6 coats to the back of the tank over a 30 hour period. It looks better than I expected and the paint sticks. Just make sure you use a basic rag and water, and then take the fine residue off with some some good high proof whiskey (hey it was only half an ounce so I splurged).

The sand is pool filter sand thanks to the many recommendations of the good folks here on GTAA. I never would have thought of it. 100 lbs for $20 at "The Pool Shoppe" in Hamilton. I think they have a few locations if you live in other cities. You guys saved me at least $125+ over buying gravel at other places So thanks! I'll post more photos in the future as I get it going in the new year. Happy holidays.


----------



## Mykuhl (Apr 8, 2013)

150 gallons is a nice size. What dimensions is it and what are youi planning on stocking in there?


----------



## DiveMedMD (Dec 10, 2013)

Mykuhl said:


> 150 gallons is a nice size. What dimensions is it and what are youi planning on stocking in there?


It's 48 X 30 X 24. I would have preferred a 150 long but got this for an unbeatable price so picked it up to get started.

So far I am thinking discus and clown loaches. I am also considering some cat fish species and a black ghost knife - although I need to read up on the latter and make sure everyone will be happy and compatible.


----------



## Reckon (Mar 6, 2013)

I actually LOLed when I saw pics of you getting into that tank. If keeping plants, perhaps stick to the slow growers... I think you're going to need to get a snorkel if you end up working on trimming a carpet. 

Also, I noticed you're getting the tank going before you put anything up on the walls. Thumbs up from us enthusiasts for that, and congrats on a killer set up. It's gonna look fantastic. Perhaps look for a nice sized stump for your center piece?

MTS setting in? Or did you get rid of the other 2 tanks? 

Btw, nice post, great way to introduce yourself!


----------



## mistersprinkles (Nov 4, 2013)

DiveMedMD said:


> So far I am thinking discus and clown loaches.


Peacocks and haps for the win! Discus and clown loaches are challenging fish and not really compatible. Discus demand very slow moving water. Very clean. Low pH. Low TDS. Clown loaches require similar water but very high oxygen levels and very high current. Also, clown loaches, given their eventual 12" size, should be in a six foot long tank.

Peacocks and haps are beautiful, hardy, entertaining, relatively affordable, and a great choice.


























Go to Finatics in Mississauga. African nirvana.


----------



## DiveMedMD (Dec 10, 2013)

Thanks Reckon! I still have the other tanks going strong. Yes I would be interested in a nice stump as a center piece...any ideas on where to get one suitable for this application  I'm open to ideas.... I'm actually new here from Vancouver which is such an easy place to find materials for aquariums....Hamilton not so much! 

Sprinkles- you have me seriously thinking about this. I am going up to Finatics on Thursday! Can't wait to check it out...and look at some of these Africans.


----------



## Dis (Apr 16, 2010)

Nice tank. If you want plants you could use a bunch of crypts, they do not require trimming, you could also use various ferns and mosses that attach to some driftwood. 

Good to see another Hamiltonian, get used to driving to Mississauga the stores there are always fun to check out.


----------



## DiveMedMD (Dec 10, 2013)

Dis said:


> Nice tank. If you want plants you could use a bunch of crypts, they do not require trimming, you could also use various ferns and mosses that attach to some driftwood.
> 
> Good to see another Hamiltonian, get used to driving to Mississauga the stores there are always fun to check out.


Thanks Dis! Aside from Finatics and Big Al's do you have any recommendations?


----------



## Dis (Apr 16, 2010)

Yes beside big als is dragon aquarium and aquatic kingdom. They are in the plaza to the left of big als. It's 888 dundas street east. There is also river 2 oceans at dundas and Dixie, it's 1370 dundas street east.


----------



## Reckon (Mar 6, 2013)

DiveMedMD said:


> Thanks Reckon! I still have the other tanks going strong. Yes I would be interested in a nice stump as a center piece...any ideas on where to get one suitable for this application  I'm open to ideas.... I'm actually new here from Vancouver which is such an easy place to find materials for aquariums....Hamilton not so much!
> 
> Sprinkles- you have me seriously thinking about this. I am going up to Finatics on Thursday! Can't wait to check it out...and look at some of these Africans.


Ouch, getting used to the cold yet? I have no idea where to go for hardscape in Hamilton, I guess you'll have to rely on the enthusiasts from this forum  If you were still in Vancouver I know the exactly place that is currently selling wood hardscapes for 50% off...

I agree that I think Africans could be the right way to go. However, correct me if I'm wrong but 1) I'm not sure if Africans prefer a bit more length than a 4' tank; and 2) plants in a high pH tank might be harder to keep? I've only been keeping smaller tanks so I can't really help you with stocking. I guess you can also try bigger fish from Asia. Clown Loaches, knife fish, barbs, and danios, etc. If you are considering building a biotope some examples of how to build them here: http://fish.mongabay.com/biotope.htm


----------



## DiveMedMD (Dec 10, 2013)

Reckon said:


> Ouch, getting used to the cold yet? I have no idea where to go for hardscape in Hamilton, I guess you'll have to rely on the enthusiasts from this forum  If you were still in Vancouver I know the exactly place that is currently selling wood hardscapes for 50% off...
> 
> I agree that I think Africans could be the right way to go. However, correct me if I'm wrong but 1) I'm not sure if Africans prefer a bit more length than a 4' tank; and 2) plants in a high pH tank might be harder to keep? I've only been keeping smaller tanks so I can't really help you with stocking. I guess you can also try bigger fish from Asia. Clown Loaches, knife fish, barbs, and danios, etc. If you are considering building a biotope some examples of how to build them here: http://fish.mongabay.com/biotope.htm


Thanks for the link I will definitely check it out. Right now I am in no rush to stock my tank with fish I need to learn more about them - water parameters etc before I get the tank going. I'll be reading up on African's over the holidays. Where in Vancouver by the way? I am going back this Sunday for a bit


----------



## Reckon (Mar 6, 2013)

DiveMedMD said:


> Thanks for the link I will definitely check it out. Right now I am in no rush to stock my tank with fish I need to learn more about them - water parameters etc before I get the tank going. I'll be reading up on African's over the holidays. Where in Vancouver by the way? I am going back this Sunday for a bit


Island Pets Unlimited, either their Richmond or Burnaby location has decent sized wood pieces at 50% off. Their sale signs may not be up anymore but just tell them you saw the sale on BCAquaria forum. I'm not sure about the Richmond location, but if you have any problems you can talk to Natasha who is the Burnaby manager. Good luck and I'm looking forward to seeing pics of what you pick up!

I have a couple pieces in my 50gal (unfortunately purchased at full price). Kinda hard to see in my thread with all the plants around it though...
http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=48535

First big stump I bought here:









You can kinda see the 2nd piece that I added later in the early stage of this tank here:


----------



## Reckon (Mar 6, 2013)

Hey actually, I recall a friend of mine keeping a planted 120gal African tank. You can read about it here: http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/tank-journals-16/120g-african-cichlid-tank-lots-new-pix-my-fish-pg-14-15-a-28602/

He does talk about being quite selective with his plants.


----------



## DiveMedMD (Dec 10, 2013)

Wow your tank looks awesome


----------



## Dis (Apr 16, 2010)

Ya nice setup. I guess the problem you could run into is trying to bring back a big stump on the plane.


----------



## DiveMedMD (Dec 10, 2013)

Dis said:


> Ya nice setup. I guess the problem you could run into is trying to bring back a big stump on the plane.


Not really a problem if the dimensions are reasonable. I can bring two pieces and have an empty piece of luggage. I am going to look at collecting some rocks or arbutus or anything interesting I find (less than 50 lbs)


----------



## mistersprinkles (Nov 4, 2013)

Reckon said:


> I agree that I think Africans could be the right way to go. However, correct me if I'm wrong but 1) I'm not sure if Africans prefer a bit more length than a 4' tank; and 2) plants in a high pH tank might be harder to keep? I've only been keeping smaller tanks so I can't really help you with stocking. I guess you can also try bigger fish from Asia. Clown Loaches, knife fish, barbs, and danios, etc. If you are considering building a biotope some examples of how to build them here: http://fish.mongabay.com/biotope.htm


4' tank is perfectly fine for most Mbuna, haps, and peacocks.

High pH is not needed. Avg Tap water (7.4-7.8) is perfectly fine. Plants will grow fine but may be munched on by africans.

Hardscape- the best place is Betz Cut Stone in Scarborough. East side of Kennedy Rd between Finch and Steeles. They sell every kind of rock you can imagine at dirt cheap prices. For Malawi cichlids, a rock scape is best.

I suggest the kingston stone. It's very attractive. Another stone you might find terrific for stacking and making caves is the credit valley stone.

BTW if you don't want to keep Haps and Peacocks you can keep Mbuna instead. Fish like Acei, Demasoni, and Yellow Labs




























Or, you could go in a totally opposite direction, and keep Cyprichromis, Paracyprichromis, and Goby cichlids




























OR, why not tropheus, or tropheus AND Gobys? Tropheus are not that difficult to take care of. Feed an excellent quality veggie diet and really clean water and they're fine.










If you DO stick with the Hap and Peacock setup (which would be the easiest and most hardy out of all these fish), a stock list I'd recommend would be

(all males)

1 Copadichromis borleyi

1 othopharynx lithobates

1 red empress

1 steveni taiwan reef

1 sunshine peacock

1 firefish peacock

1 maulana/bi color 500 peacock

1 flametail ngara peacock

and if you wanted to, you could add a few yellow labs or acei. They're both very peaceful Mbuna, and wont bother the haps and peacocks.
You can mix female labs and acei in. Shouldn't be a problem.

BTW for any of these African cichlids the best foods are Dainichi or Northfin. Finatics has Northfin. depending on what fish you choose you should feed the cichlid, the veggie, or a mix of the two.


----------



## DiveMedMD (Dec 10, 2013)

Mr. Sprinkles what an awesome post! Thanks! I will definitely be doing more reading about the fish listed in your post!


----------



## lemuj (Dec 7, 2006)

If you need some tougher plants let me know...I do have planted tank that I'm trying to put down to start my cichlid tank. I have java and windelov ferns. Also have quite a lot of anubias nanas and petites. You can see it in my signature, and actually have a good centerpiece that you might be interested in.


----------

